# Mrs Bear’s “Welcome Home” Dinner



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2017)

*Mrs Bear’s “Welcome Home” Dinner*

After Mrs Bear was home a few days from the hospital, after Hip Replacement surgery, she was finally up to consuming a Real meal.

So I thawed out the last leftover Smoked Prime Rib from my last PR Smoke.

Then I cranked the “Sous Vide Supreme” to 132°, and put the slice in it for 90 minutes.

While it was in there, I peeled & sliced a couple of Taters with my Fry Cutter & soaked them awhile in cold water.

Then about 20 minutes before Supper, I threw the Fries in the Hot Air Fryer.

Then 18 minutes later everything came together for a Great meal, as you’ll see below.

Thanks for Stopping by,

Bear

A Left-click will give you closer looks at the below Pics:

Sous Vide set at 132°:













IMG_1327.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Jul 31, 2017






Cut some Fries while Prime Rib is getting warm & Happy:













IMG_1326.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Jul 31, 2017






Prime Rib slice fresh out of the "Supreme":













IMG_1328.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Jul 31, 2017






Bear's portion of the Dinner:













IMG_1330.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Jul 31, 2017






A closer look at the inside of my re-heated Prime Rib:













IMG_1331.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## gary s (Jul 31, 2017)

Where's mine ?   Looks great that SV really does a great job. I know I keep saying this , but I may have to get one before long.














Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 31, 2017)

Great meal John.  That prime rib lookd pretty dsrn good!

I'm like Gary but I'm really more interested in that hoy air fryer.  

Gary


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nothing like a home cooked meal to heal the body. Your a good man bear.


----------



## emuleman (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks Awesome!  Glad to hear she is back home where she belongs!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2017)

gary s said:


> Where's mine ?   Looks great that SV really does a great job. I know I keep saying this , but I may have to get one before long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

One of the Great things about this SV is the ability to reheat without any further cooking.

And Thanks for the  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


GaryHibbert said:


> Great meal John. That prime rib looks pretty darn good!
> 
> I'm like Gary but I'm really more interested in that hot air fryer.
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2017)

Bet she loved that.

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## pilch (Jul 31, 2017)

You'll use any excuse to have a great meal.

Good to see the Mumma Bear healing well and you lookin after her.

Cheers from the land Down Under.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 31, 2017)

Real nice bear ... tell momma that jeff and cyndee says hi ... points for sure ... I want a know .. is there a house for sale by you down wind ... so I can smell all them groceries cooking up ???


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 31, 2017)

Another great looking meal John.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Mrs should be proud for sure.

With all this rain lately you better cut the grass this time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well worth a point for the being such a care bear.

Warren


----------



## stovebolt (Aug 1, 2017)

Glad she's home to enjoy such a meal. Looks wonderful.

Chuck


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2017)

It looks delicious Bear!

So glad to hear Linda is doing so well!

I'm sure she appreciated that meal!

Point for being such a good caretaker!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2017)

wimpy69 said:


> Nothing like a home cooked meal to heal the body. Your a good man bear.


Thank You Wimpy!!

Appreciate that.

Bear


emuleman said:


> Looks Awesome!  Glad to hear she is back home where she belongs!


Thank You Erik!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Bet she loved that.
> 
> Glad she is doing better.


Thank You Much, Adam!!

Bear


griz400 said:


> Real nice bear ... tell momma that jeff and cyndee says hi ... points for sure ... I want a know .. is there a house for sale by you down wind ... so I can smell all them groceries cooking up ???


Thank You Jeff & Cyndee!!!

There's always a house or two in the area for sale, but you might miss the Florida Winters??

One just changed hands again. Has a pond about 20 feet from the back door, but it's a really small house.

And Thanks for the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2017)

Pilch said:


> You'll use any excuse to have a great meal.
> 
> Good to see the Mumma Bear healing well and you lookin after her.
> 
> Cheers from the land Down Under.


Thank You Ian!!

Bear


HalfSmoked said:


> Another great looking meal John.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Warren!!

Speaking of Grass--What a PITA---So much rain for months!!!

And Thanks for the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## xray (Aug 2, 2017)

That's a good looking plate! Glad to hear that Mrs Bear is doing well.

And you're right with the grass being a PITA. Between all the rain and mowing, it's really cut into my smoking time. It's been good for the SV but I miss the smoker.


----------



## zerowin (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm planning on following your PR step by step for x-mas this year bear, but that looks killer reheated.  Glad to hear the recovery is coming along, keep her pampered!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks again guys!!

Her weight is now back to normal, losing all 23 pounds of "IV" they put in her in 5 days in hospital.

And today she used her walker to get to her Outlander.

Then Bear Jr took her to PT at the clinic in Macungie.

When she came home she walked in with a Cane.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 2, 2017)

Bear, good to hear Mrs Bear is doing better and an awesome looking meal sir !


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 2, 2017)

Good looking meal! Point for the wife being on the mend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2017)

stovebolt said:


> Glad she's home to enjoy such a meal. Looks wonderful.
> 
> Chuck


Thank You Chuck!

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> It looks delicious Bear!
> 
> So glad to hear Linda is doing so well!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

And Thanks for the Points.

We Appreciate the support.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2017)

Xray said:


> That's a good looking plate! Glad to hear that Mrs Bear is doing well.
> 
> And you're right with the grass being a PITA. Between all the rain and mowing, it's really cut into my smoking time. It's been good for the SV but I miss the smoker.


Thank You Xray!!

And for the Points.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm glad to hear she is feeling better and can eat real food now.  My best wishes on a more than full recovery :)


----------



## pilch (Aug 3, 2017)

The news on Mumma Bear just keeps on getting better.

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, good to hear Mrs Bear is doing better and an awesome looking meal sir !


Thank You Much, CM!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2017)

TallBM said:


> I'm glad to hear she is feeling better and can eat real food now.  My best wishes on a more than full recovery :)


Thank You!!

Bear


Pilch said:


> The news on Mumma Bear just keeps on getting better.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under.


Thank You Ian!!

She drove today for the first time--->>>To PT & Back.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2017)

Zerowin said:


> I'm planning on following your PR step by step for x-mas this year bear, but that looks killer reheated.  Glad to hear the recovery is coming along, keep her pampered!


Thank You Zero!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Good looking meal! Point for the wife being on the mend.


Thank You Idaho!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------

